# Ford 4000 and other ford engines



## Footy (Mar 3, 2012)

Just wondering If anyone is able to give me the history on ford tractor engines from little ford 2000 all the way up. What engine did ford have in them? 

I have a ford 4000 and im eager to find out about the engine nd the history. 

what about perkins etc, were they in any ford?


----------



## JKAVS (Jan 9, 2014)

Does your 4000 look like this?









If it does I can't help you. However, if It looks like this I can help you.









The latter was equipped with Ford's own engine. The engine was designed for new models introduced in 1964 and had three, four and six cylinder variants. All the engines were built in Basildon, England. Ford and later New Holland used the same basic engine until 2007. During the 43 years over three million engines were built.

Your second question was if Ford ever used Perkins engines. Fordson Dexta which was built at Dagenham in the late fifties and early sixties was equipped with a three cylinder Perkins diesel.


----------

